#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Is it possible to unlearn things?

## Bhavya

Recently I had a chat with my Uncle who said he purposely Unlearned how to calculate astrology chart because he doesn't want to depend on his life on astrology. But doubt it, can we unlearn things in life? Is it possible to unlearn the lessons and skills that we have learned in our life?

----------

